# State of Emergency Declared - 15 Provinces



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I just read that 15 provinces in Thailand have been declared in a state of emergency. I just hope all expats stay WELL away from any protests as the government has begun using force to put down what they see as insurrection. Don't get curious and run out with your camera as you're asking from trouble or worse. I never thought Thailand would descend to this but passions are high and the LOS is now a bit of a dangerous place - for everyone.

Serendipity2


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

Korat (nakhorn Ratchasima) is one of the areas.
During the night some checkpoints on the roads near the centre (Yamo statue and province house).
During the day no sogn of it at all
Sofar we only have seen here minor groups of demonstrators.
The "red" issue is not that hot,over here.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Cer said:


> Korat (nakhorn Ratchasima) is one of the areas.
> During the night some checkpoints on the roads near the centre (Yamo statue and province house).
> During the day no sogn of it at all
> Sofar we only have seen here minor groups of demonstrators.
> The "red" issue is not that hot,over here.



Cer,

Glad to hear that but be on guard and things can get ugly fast. The best way to avoid trouble - in my humble opinion - avoid crowds that seem intent on trouble, don't travel at night and be 'invisible' as much as you can. A prayer or two couldn't hurt. If you have a Thai wife she will be a huge asset to avoiding trouble as she can understand better that a farang the mood of the people.


----------

